# I think I want a new lathe.



## Lola Ranch

I do a fair amount of wood turning and have for several decades. The only lathe I've ever used is my old Rockwell Delta cheapo that I've had so long that I cn't even remeber where I got it. For cutting vibration I did build a heavy duty stand for it and loaded it with 300lbs of sand bags, which helped but it's still what it is.

I've been thinking about getting a new lathe. I'm self taught, as are most of us, but without any experience on any other lathes I have no idea what I want. I don't think $500 will get me anything much better than what I have, but I don't think I need to spend $3000 either.

So here's the big question, What do you think I should get. I have 220volts if needed but not three phase. 

Bret


----------



## Torque Turner

I was in your exact position 2 years ago. I bit the bullet and went for the Powermatic 3520B. Awesome machine, and no regrets. If you can't do the extra bucks, I hear good things about the Nova for the price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter

One thing I'd keep in mind if I were in your position-spindle size. You've been turning for a long time and probably have several chucks with a 1" x 8 tpi insert. If you go with a Powermatic or other lathe with a different spindle size, you'll have the additional expense of new inserts or an adapter for the new size.

You haven't indicated what size lathe you want to step up to. If you want to go up to a 20" swing like the Powermatic, $3000 is on the low side for a new one. If you're willing to buy a used lathe, you can check Craigslist and www.publicsurplus.com, under industrial equipment. It may take a while but I've gotten some very good deals from both of those sources, like a Delta DL-40 with a 16" swing and 5' between centers for $300. I had to put another $500 into it to get it into shape but $800 for that lathe is cheap!


----------



## Mike1950

Bret- i know nothing about lathes-other then mine is good at collecting dust- so keep that in mind- http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4306689596.html
http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4300429195.html


----------



## BarbS

I agree with Tim. Look for something with the same spindle size if possible. Lathes are really hard to find around here used. My artist/sculptor friend Milo looked for two years locally before finding a private sale in Portland he drove down to get. I could find out the name of that dealer, if you are interested in contacting him. I drove to Edmonds for mine, and it was one Milo called about only a few weeks after I'd bought it. He walked in my shop and said, "So You're the one who bought that before me!" Chortle chortle.
If new, it depends on what size you want to turn. I'm seriously attracted to that new Jet Mini with a 12" swing and variable speed control for only $800. I have a mini, but am thinking of selling it to gain that one!


----------



## Dennis Ford

Assuming you are looking at new machines:
NOVA 1624
JET 1642
POWERMATIC 3520


----------



## woodtickgreg

JMO, I would not let the spindle size determine whether I purchased a certain lathe or not. If I was going to upgrade I would not compromise on much, inserts are cheap relatively speaking, and worth it to get a larger and stronger spindle. I have entertained the idea of an upgrade for awhile. Think long and hard about what you would like in a new lathe and then do your research and compare. My current lathe is like yours only a pos delta, I have done the best I could with it, weighted it down like you did and that helped. The delta just really taught me what it is that I really want in a lathe. I have made a punch list........
big motor 2hp would be nice
variable speed, as slow as I can get would be nice
reverse
at least 20" swing
out board turning
Mass for stability
Make a list like this and see how that narrows down your choices. Used is always an option but that sometimes means you get a good price but not necessarily what you want.
I am really liking the new nova 2024, the 1624 is nice too but I am wanting to go bigger. Power matic is always a winner but $$$. Price is really one of my later factors as to getting what I want, I think it better to save up and get what you want. I kinda have a rule about tools "buy the best and then your never dissapointed"


----------



## Lola Ranch

So far Grizzly hasn't made the list. Are they not good?

Thanks everybody for the input.

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch

woodtickgreg said:


> JMO, I would not let the spindle size determine whether I purchased a certain lathe or not. If I was going to upgrade I would not compromise on much, inserts are cheap relatively speaking, and worth it to get a larger and stronger spindle. I have entertained the idea of an upgrade for awhile. Think long and hard about what you would like in a new lathe and then do your research and compare. My current lathe is like yours only a pos delta, I have done the best I could with it, weighted it down like you did and that helped. The delta just really taught me what it is that I really want in a lathe. I have made a punch list........
> big motor 2hp would be nice
> variable speed, as slow as I can get would be nice
> reverse
> at least 20" swing
> out board turning
> Mass for stability
> Make a list like this and see how that narrows down your choices. Used is always an option but that sometimes means you get a good price but not necessarily what you want.
> I am really liking the new nova 2024, the 1624 is nice too but I am wanting to go bigger. Power matic is always a winner but $$$. Price is really one of my later factors as to getting what I want, I think it better to save up and get what you want. I kinda have a rule about tools "buy the best and then your never dissapointed"



That pretty well sums up my situation. Oh, I don't have any chucks. I guess that's something else I need some advise on.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I would stay away from the grizzlys, they have not kept up with the times and they just meet a price point. Can you say cheap Chinese? They have had their share of problems. What you get for the money is ok, but I want better quality and features myself.


----------



## Mike Jones

There are some good folks over on another forum that speak well of their Grizzlies, but I think that it is human nature to not own up to poor choices. Years ago I had a Grizzly bandsaw that was a total piece of crap, so I have a negative bias there. Other than the physical properties, some consideration for customer service, parts availability, and adaptability would be good to think about. Powermatic, Jet, and Nova rank among the top brands. 

I can't imagine going back to Reeves drive belt changes for speed control. Once you have variable speed you won't go back. Built-in indexing comes with many modern lathes and it's a definite plus. I would look for a good used machine, know that you may need to make a road trip, may need to be patient, and may need to spend a tad more than you want. If it is any consolation regarding price, my Powermatic will sell used today, for what I paid new just 8 years ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lola Ranch

OK, I just looked at the Grizzly G0462 @ $730 delivered! Why is the Nova better?

Bret


----------



## rdnkmedic

I have the Jet 1642 with the 1.5 hp motor. No 220 in my shop. Got it on sale at Woodcraft for $1900 with free shipping. They run this kind of sale a couple times a year. No complaints about the machine. Does everything I have asked it to do so far. If you have 22o power spend the money on the 2hp motor. Bigger might not always be better but the horse power is there if you need it.


----------



## Dennis Ford

Lola Ranch said:


> OK, I just looked at the Grizzly G0462 @ $730 delivered! Why is the Nova better?
> Bret


I am not sure the Nova is better, I am sure it is a good lathe. I have some Grizzly machines and like them but do know anything about their lathe.


----------



## barry richardson

woodtickgreg said:


> I would stay away from the grizzlys, they have not kept up with the times and they just meet a price point. Can you say cheap Chinese? They have had their share of problems. What you get for the money is ok, but I want better quality and features myself.


Then I guess you could say Jet and Powermatic are cheap Chinese too, and many others. Actually they are expensive Chinese. Your going to get a lot of opinions here Bret. Unless you totally dive into turning and give up flatwork, a "16 lathe should be plenty big enough. From what I see, I turn bigger stuff than most people, and I get by with a 16" .Don't need a 20" swing to turn peppermills and such..... That said, I would like to have a bigger lathe, but that's because I want to turn big stuff. I would start with a cheap used lathe, even 12" is enough swing to start out, figure out if it is your thing and what you like and don't like about it and take it from there. Asking woodturning enthusiast what kind of lathe to get is kinda like asking a computer geek what kind of computer to get, they will tell you that you need a vast quantities of speed, and ram, and an upgraded video card, etc. when we both know an off-the shelf model is perfectly adequate for the average user.


----------



## Mike1950

I know nothing about lathes as stated above- but I think Grizzly has their ding and dent sale in the spring in bellingham.


----------



## Mike Mills

I have not used a Grizzly so I can't commet on that. I do have the Nova 1624 and it has been great. I turned a couple of bowls close to the 16" but found nobody wants them, just too big to store. With the outrigger you can turn up to 27" and I did buy the outrigger when I bought the lathe. In 4+ years I never used the outrigger except to hold my knockout bar and sold it a few months back at a $100 discount. The 1624 is belt and 1.5hp at $950-1,250; you can go up to the Nova DVR at 2HP and electronic at $1,750- 2,250. Base extra on the DVR. I never change the speed for spindles and for bowls usually once (twice in a blue moon) so the electronic was not worth $1,000 to me. I can see where it is very helpful in some applications such as this guy turing a small vase with the DVR. 
I do also have the Nova Comet2 which is electronic and it fun to turn the knob. With all the midi such as the Comet, Delta, Jets, etc. you still have to move the three pulley belt when going from low speeds for bowls to high speeds for pens and the such.


----------



## BarbS

Actually, this new Jet 1221VS is very different, variable speed with no 'belt changes' and well made for only $800:http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/1221vs-12-x-21-variable-speed-wood-lathe/719200
http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/1221vs-12-x-21-variable-speed-wood-lathe/719200


----------



## Mike Mills

BarbS said:


> Actually, this new Jet 1221VS is very different, variable speed with no 'belt changes' and well made for only $800:
> http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/1221vs-12-x-21-variable-speed-wood-lathe/719200


 
You may be right Barb but the "full" specs as listed here are:

Spindle Speed Range (RPM): 60-3600

Speed Ranges (RPM): 60-900, 110-1800, 220-3600
That is three belt positions so you have to move the belt to go from the 60-900 to the 110-1800, etc.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/0/42618/jet-1221vs-lathe.aspx

It Jet does look like a nice lathe, especially the 21" between centers and is about 20 lbs heavier.
It does say 1 HP but it also says 6 amps. They are very related and there are no "regulations" to HP rating within reason. To generate 1 HP at 6 amp it has to produce more energy than it consumes.

The Delta 46-? is 8 amp and states 1 HP which is achievable and my Nova Comet is 5.7amp IIRC and is rated at 3/4 HP which is achievable. Most DC fall in the 80-90% effeciency which the Nova and Delta do; the Jet has to be 108% efficient or better.

The Jet may be the best buy but the Nova is on sale now for about $465 including shipping.


----------



## BarbS

At that price, it may well be the better buy, then. But one thing I really miss on my mini is the added bed length the new Jet offers. I can do a Lot with the 10" swing of the old one, and would probably find it my 'go-to' lathe with a newer 12" swing and 21" bed length. Even my larger bowl lathe from Woodfast requires a belt change to vary among three speed ranges. Both Molly Winton and myself have never found it necessary to move the belt out of the mid-range speed range. It seems to serve for everything, with the variable speed control on it. If price is the deciding factor, your little Nova is the winner!


----------



## BWB

Does anyone know anything about a oneway 2436 ??


----------



## Mike1950

BWB said:


> Does anyone know anything about a oneway 2436 ??




Bruce - you should go introduce yourself in Intro section-welcome.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oneway stuff is of high quality, but pricey.


----------

